# Hesston 1120 Mower Conditioner



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I have an opportunity, to buy a Hesston 1120 Haybine, from a Neighbor. This machine, was bought Brand New, about 8 years ago, by his Late Father. Before his Father passed, his Dad cut 80 acres of hay, cleaned it up, and put it inside, the shed.
My Neighbor, isn't an Equipment operator, and always had hired all his haying done, till last year, when him, and I, cut his hay, together, he cut 40 acres, with it, and I cut 45, acres, with my Swather, with the Hay crimper Attachment.
In my area, it's a very Sandy Loam ground, and Last year, was a very, very wet, haying season. If you blinked the wrong way, while cutting with the Swather, you were Stuck, and what a Nightmare, that turned out to be.
I had planned on putting Duals, on the Swather, to keep it up, but a couple weeks ago, while I was harrowing, with my 2-105 White, equipped with Duals, in the same areas, of the fields, I had gotten stuck in, with the Swather, I could feel that tractor sink, and slip a little, changed my mind, on putting Duals, on my Swather. And to top it off, there was No water, in those areas, what so ever.
I had told him of my plans, of trying to trade my Swather in, for a Haybine, and he offered me, to purchase his Haybine. Before I buy this machine, I'd like to get some Input, on it, to fond out some Pro's aand Con's. Thanks in Advance.Bruce.


----------



## Hogleg (Dec 20, 2009)

Just bought one. Paid $1500 for it in average condition. Put all new blades on it and lubed it up. Cuts like a dream. Average about 4 acres an hour. Could probably go a bit faster but the fields are bumpy and I don't like to be bounced around.

I started a thread on Yesterdays Tractors a while ago in the implement forum (discbine or haybine). Consensus was that the 1120 (and similar) and the NH 488 were the best of the haybine technology in its day. Always a mixed set of opinions on whether to go disc or sickle. I was not willing to buy a newer disc with the better segmented cutterbars and the older discs with the difficult/expensive to repair cutterbars were still expensive and were a horror movie waiting to be experienced. I can replace the entire cutter on this machine for $200 not including the guards.

My 2 cents...

John


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

IMHO - The 1120 and 1110 are the best designed sickle mower conditioners ever made. Cut great, steel on rollers do a great job conditioning, easy to service and rebuild. Half-swaybar sickle drive is ultra simple to service and/or rebuild.

If it's in as good of shape/low hours as you say, I'd pounce on it.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Sorry for the delay, on the update of this Mower, Conditioner. Went back to my Nehibor, a few days after I posted this post, and made a deal with him. Asked what he was asking, for it, asI had phoned around, to see what that machine would bring, if a dealership had it, on their Lot. 
One dealership, told me it wasn't worth very much, as no one wants a Haybine, over a Discbine, even with that low of acreage.
I called another dealership, that I have asked opinions beforehand, and I told him, about the Haybine. He told me, that if that Haybine, was sitting on his lot, right now, it would be worth $10,000.00 Canadian, all day long.
So with that in mind, I went back to the neighbor, and offered him, what he was offered a couple years ago, and was asking me for, which was $9,500.00 Canadian. So far, I have run 60 acres through it, and it really cuts, like a dream. Thanks so much, John, and Bill, for the advice, previously. Bruce.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I hope you have years of trouble free service.


----------

